# Rat or Squirrel? Or something else?



## jedross86 (Apr 27, 2021)

Found this, along with 3 others, in the basement window well out back. This was the largest in size, and the only one that had a pinched ending.



Coincidentally we did hear some scratching in the basement ceiling for a day or two but seems to have subsided. I had caught a couple mouse last Spring and have had traps baited since, but have caught nothing. I redbaited 2 days ago and still nothing. The droppings outside however are way to large to be from a mouse.


----------



## dicko1 (Oct 25, 2019)

I'd go with fox. They poop on everything to mark their territory.

http://www.ruewildlifephotos.com/index/detail/8677/[email protected];Canidae;Foxes;Fuchs;Vulpes-fulva;Vulpes-vulpes;animal;animals;carnivore;carnivorous;dropping;droppings;elliptical;excrement;feces;fossorial;fox;furbearer;furbearing;hunter;mammal;nature;omnivore;omnivorous;predacious;predator;red;scat;turd;turds;varmint;varmints;wildlife.html


----------



## jedross86 (Apr 27, 2021)

I've had a camera out there the last 3 nights and only one hit, and it was a rabbit (which these droppings are not from).

I hope you're right about it being a Fox!


----------



## jedross86 (Apr 27, 2021)

It was a rat. Caught him on camera and then two days later caught him in the snap trap.


----------

